# Space Question



## mizukage (Mar 5, 2010)

Ive seen all kinds of grom rooms ive seen plants close ive seen them spread up . I would like to know how much room would I need for 10 plants?(not speakin about sativas here) is a 1.2m X 1.2m x 2m enough? 
and In such a space would One 1000w MH/HPS do the job for all the 10 plants or would it be better to get 2x600?

Thank u in advance


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 5, 2010)

mizukage said:
			
		

> Ive seen all kinds of grom rooms ive seen plants close ive seen them spread up . I would like to know how much room would I need for 10 plants?(not speakin about sativas here) is a 1.2m X 1.2m x 2m enough?
> and In such a space would One 1000w MH/HPS do the job for all the 10 plants or would it be better to get 2x600?
> 
> Thank u in advance


it depends on how your going to grow them?  soil/hydro/what kind of hydro/how big can the pots or containers be?  go for the 2-600 if you can. give up some more info bud so we can help out a little more.  Loola


----------



## mizukage (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah sure . Basic soil grow no scrogs no nothin . Im thinkin of indica dominant strains so the plants wont be big the pots id go with 2-3 gallons 
anythin else ?


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

IMO- 2 600w 6 plants under each.
8 or 9 if your starting from seed cause you'll wanna plan for some males..


----------



## mizukage (Mar 6, 2010)

ok i see thanx


----------



## OGCOUGH (Mar 19, 2010)

mizukage said:
			
		

> Ive seen all kinds of grom rooms ive seen plants close ive seen them spread up . I would like to know how much room would I need for 10 plants?(not speakin about sativas here) is a 1.2m X 1.2m x 2m enough?
> and In such a space would One 1000w MH/HPS do the job for all the 10 plants or would it be better to get 2x600?
> 
> Thank u in advance


 Thats 4x4x8 right?  If it is how you gonna fit 10 plants in that? Also Ive seen dudes do 15 plants with one 1000wattMH/HPS.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2010)

mizukage said:
			
		

> Ive seen all kinds of grom rooms ive seen plants close ive seen them spread up . I would like to know how much room would I need for 10 plants?(not speakin about sativas here) is a 1.2m X 1.2m x 2m enough?
> and In such a space would One 1000w MH/HPS do the job for all the 10 plants or would it be better to get 2x600?
> 
> Thank u in advance



You can get 10 plants into that size space if you only veg them for a short while, but why 10 plants?  _*More plants does not mean more yield.*_


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know, I always get more bud when I grow more plants, seems to be a rule ime. If you grow 10 clones that grow short and stout, it seems to me 20 of them would be like doubling your yield.:confused2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2010)

Yield is more a function of your light, not the number of plants.  Basically, you are going to produce x numbers of grams per watt, regardless of the number of plants (within reason, of course).


----------



## ganjah (Mar 20, 2010)

yup, i agree with goddess

say you have 10 plants under 400w that give you 1.25lbs(20oz,2oz e)
20 plant 2.25lbs(40oz, still only 2oz e)

10 plant under 750w gives say 1.875lbs(30 oz, 3oz e)

better light w/less plants = more bud


----------

